# Eyebrow Threading



## LA_Diva (Sep 13, 2010)

Hi everyone – I hope I am posting in the correct spot, if not I am sorry in advance.

I have been threading for a very long time, not professionally or anything. Just threading my own upper lip or cleaning up my friend’s eyebrows. I was interested in taking a class on professional threading because I was interested in opening up a threading bar where I would also offer make-up services.

I found a class that will be offered in my area soon by a company known as – ACE Spa and Salon Certification and Continuing Education. They do classes around the country and certify people in eyebrow threading, eyelash extensions and airbrush make-up. I know you need to be certified as an eyebrow threading in the state of California so I am more interested in attending the class as a learning experience.

Has anyone heard of them or do you know of any other credible eyebrow threading workshops/classes?


----------



## miinx (Sep 22, 2010)

legally, i believe you would need to be a licensed esthetician or cosmotologist to perform hair removal services, including threading on top of any certifications.

of course, alot of people do it without any sort of licensing, but you could get in serious trouble for doing so. 

as far as classes... i would inquire with local esthetics schools and see if they offer anything. Von Lee Institute recently had a continuing education course for graduates and licensed professionals on threading that was pretty fantastic, but unfortunately we're in the MD/DC area.


----------



## LA_Diva (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you for your response. I will be looking into the laws here in California.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 29, 2010)

Just curious, how do you thread your upper lip? I've tried but failed terribly!


----------

